# Sunroof woes



## Schuylark1 (3 mo ago)

I have a 2016 Model S-90d (which I love). A few weeks ago I hit some unidentified piece of road debris on a country road going about 25 miles an hour. The shock managed to take out the right front tire, punch a hole in that wheel, and bend the rim on the right-rear wheel. So, big pain in the butt, but $1,000 later, I'm back in business. However, in the same incident my sunroof was open, and somehow the shock snapped a supporting track follower (about 1/8" by 1' by 2"with track-following shoe.) I guess the momentum of the glass did it. Managed to get it closed, though it whistles a bit. Tesla repair facility diagnosed it this morning and told me, "this is a gen-1 sunroof, for which there are no available parts." They said they'd have to replace the entire sunroof at a cost of (gasp!) $8,000. Looks to me I could get it welded for about 25 bucks if I could find someone who knew how to do it. (Yeah, probably it would cost more than that.) Anybody got any suggestions or alternatives? (I'm in Virginia.) Thanks.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It'll probably be tough to find parts in Virginia, but have you tried junk yards?

I tried a quick search on Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market . I see one in Florida and a handful in California, and that's about it. And most of them seem to be glass only, but one says full assembly.


----------



## Schuylark1 (3 mo ago)

garsh said:


> It'll probably be tough to find parts in Virginia, but have you tried junk yards?
> 
> I tried a quick search on Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market . I see one in Florida and a handful in California, and that's about it. And most of them seem to be glass only, but one says full assembly.


Thanks very much, Garsh. I appreciate your input. I've contacted someone who does precision welding to see if I can just get the darn thing put back together that way, but if that doesn't work out,, I'll pursue the "full assembly" alternative, and thanks for the citation to Car-Part.com.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ebay Motors may be a possibility too.









tesla model s sunroof in eBay Motors for sale | eBay






www.ebay.com


----------

